# Ikan Koi > Koi Dealer & Breeder >  Kerjasama Dodokoi & CKK January 2014: Nisai Shiro CKK All Female

## rvidella

Kembali mengadakan kerjasama antara Dodokoi Jakarta & Cheng Kwok Kwai Surabaya mengadakan Keeping Contest akan hasil breedingannya ....
Last Batch Nisai ALL FEMALE from CKK ...
Born October 2012

Seluruh ikan sedang dikarantina di Fish Paradise, jl kartini, Jakarta ... Pengiriman dan Pengambilan dilakukan di/dari tempat ini.
Seluruh ikan dalam kondisi sehat dan saya akan upload video yang saya ambil kemaren.


Harga ikan akan dimulai dari Rp 2jt dengan donasi 10% akan diberikan kepada KOI-S.
Keeping Contest akan berlangsung selama 1 tahun. Alasannya adalah karena banyak yang mengatakan 6 bulan belum berubah apa-apa dan menurut CKK sendiri untuk varietas shiro-nya justru yang berkembang menjadi terbesar dan terbaik pada waktu tosai dan nisainya justru yang suminya belum terlalu keluar banyak. Tetapi jika nanti mayoritas pemilik ikan ingin mengadakan penjurian sebelum 6 bulan, panitia siap untuk mengakomodasinya ... yang penting mufakat bersama dan acara ini berguna bagi banyak dari kita.


17 Female Nisai Shiro CKK ... dan inilah penampakan dari mereka ... Total Omzet mencapai 100jt maka CKK akan memberikan lucky draw sansai CKK Tancho Showa 68cm (valued @ Rp 15-20jt) ....




Video Kolam 1 ... 7pcs + Tancho Showa




 :Rockon:  :Rockon:  :Rockon:

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## CFF

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## soralokita

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

:Thumb:  Arigato Gozaimas

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## VERMIKOMPOS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## soralokita

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## soralokita

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

> iya om epoe.. ikan gak ada abisnya.. pasti akan ada lagi.. sambil nunggu lelang dari om epoe nih..


Ditunggu ya, mumpung Boss Dealer2 ke Jepang .............. kita mainkan ! 

1. Kujaku (10 ekor)
2. Showa (15 ekor)
3. Mix (10 ekor)

Kebanyakan serti ....................

----------


## VERMIKOMPOS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Thundiez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bodil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## VERMIKOMPOS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

*Female :  No.2, 9 dan 11* .................. siapa naksir ! :Tape2: .

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## VERMIKOMPOS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bodil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## VERMIKOMPOS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bodil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

ehmmmmm


1. Shiro no 1: Rp 2,200,000 By: Qclick Jakarta

2. Shiro no 2: Rp 2,000,000 By:

3. Shiro no 3: Rp 2,400,000 By: EP Jkt

4. Shiro no 4: Rp 2,000,000 By:

5. Shiro no 5: Rp 2,000,000 By:

6. Shiro no 6: Rp 2,000,000 By: Asantoso OTW SOLO

7. Shiro no 7: Rp 2,000,000 By: vermikompos OTW LBG

8. Shiro no 8: Rp 2,000,000 By:

9. Shiro no 9: Rp 2,000,000 By: Asantoso OTW SOLO

10. Shiro no 10: Rp 2,100,000 By:   Vermikompos OTW LBG

11. Shiro no 11: Rp 2,000,000 By:

12. Shiro no 12: Rp 2,000,000 By: qclick

13. Shiro no 13: Rp 2,900,000 By: Anang

14. Shiro no 14: Rp 2,000,000 By:

15. Shiro no 15: Rp 2,000,000 By: Indra Budiman

16. Shiro no 16: Rp 3,700,000 By: Isman

17. Shiro no 17: Rp 2,400,000 By: Timmy Jkt

ini om epoe

----------


## VERMIKOMPOS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrawb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## VERMIKOMPOS

11 om.,hehe

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## VERMIKOMPOS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawanwae

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LVandCK

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bodil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LVandCK

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dalozt

Om Dodo no 5 bs dpt special price gak?

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LVandCK

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LVandCK

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bodil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LVandCK

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LVandCK

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bodil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LVandCK

Setuju sekali Om LDJ, ini ikan sudah pulang kolam kok... Cuman jadi agak kasian aja karena kolam saya area geraknya terlalu kecil. Ntar kapan kalo saya angkat saya coba lihat perkembangannya lagi ya Om. Terima kasih buat masukannya.

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

